# My new donkey :)



## kales (Jun 12, 2012)

It's been years since I last had a donkey, but I just purchased one from friends of ours. She is the cutest and sweetest little girl!

She was with a jack from march 30-may 12tg. My question is when will I be able to have her preg checked? Yes, my vet has small hands. I want to be able to know the best time to give her all her proper pregnancy shots if she is bred.

If she is bred will she not show any signs of heat? What are the signs of heat in miniature donkeys?

Thanks.


----------



## Jill (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't know the answer, but wanted to congratulate you on your new addition! I'd love to see pictures


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 25, 2012)

When my donkey is in heat she stands, head right down, mouth gaping and just begs for 'it'. She has an entourage of 3 donkey geldings who do their very best for her.

Don't know how she would act if she didn't have company. Probably wouldn't do anything.


----------

